# Raising LGD pups -- 1 or 2?



## farmergal

Hi all,

Tomorrow I am going to go pick up my Anatolian pup! I am SO EXCITED. (Here's where we're getting him from: http://www.rarebreedsranch.com/puppyframe.html -- probably Shasta although we're waiting to decide until we get there, I've already visited once but DH hasn't)...

But, here's the thing: we are still a little torn on 1 pup versus 2. Our landlords (i.e. DH's parents) are not a huge fan of two, but everyone says for the amount of acreage we're covering you need 2 dogs.

So -- does anyone have experience raising LGD pups together versus separate? Some people say that 2 pups help wear each other out so they're less likely to chase the livestock. And since it takes these dogs a long time to mature, if you get two at the same time, that's less time waiting until you have a team of experienced guardians.

The pups could be put in different pastures at certain times so they don't just bond with each other.
Thoughts or input? Also, any advice on male versus female? The breeder I linked to has only males available, but there is a goat farm nearby that recently had a litter and has 2 females left. But the goat farm pups aren't nearly as well mannered as the Rare Breeds pups, because they just haven't spent as much time with people and haven't learned not to jump/bite/be a little crazy. And since we do have visitors to the farm we want a relatively socialized LGD (everyone I've talked to says you can socialize Anatolians without ruining them as guardians).

The pups are all around 10-11 weeks old.

-Lynda


----------



## toth boer goats

2 would be good ...but I don't recommend 2 females or 2 males together.. as when they get older and start the pecking order... they will start to fight...I experienced this and had to keep them separate.... at all times and then sell one..... If you can get male and female the dominance issues.... are less and they work together... so if you want 2.... I would get one from the one place and the other from the other one....if you don't want them to breed later... then you will have to fix one or..... :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam

I only have one GP right now. He's the saddest puppy I've ever seen. We've had him about 2 months now and he doesn't play with any chew toys. Has never wagged his tail. Nothing. I've never had a puppy that didn't act like a puppy. :shrug: We call him Grumpy. I'm looking for around a year old to go with him. I'm looking for a Happy.


----------



## goinggoaty

I think 2 dogs would be happier and if they have room to roam they shouldn't get to irritated with one another. I don't however have this breed so maybe they would, I have 3 boys all neutered a German Shepard, a Newfoundland, and a Bloodhound and they get along just fine. I'd say it has to do with the dogs temperament and possibly the breed. I do believe that unless you are planning on breeding getting them fixed helps with a lot of aggression issues. Good luck in whatever you decide and Shasta is a cutie......Oh who am I kidding they all are...


----------



## farmergal

Hm... now if only I can afford 2... and convince my in-laws that it's in all of our best interest to have not 1 but 2 really huge LGDs on the property!

Anyone else have experience with LGDs and an opinion on 1 vs 2?


----------



## myfainters

Ok... my opinion is this: 2 LGD's WORK much better than one. They work as a team... when a perceived threat enters one dog will round up the livestock and take them to a secure place while the other will run out to meet the threat head on.... its awesome to watch and they will start doing it in mini version as pups (adorable! LOL) 

Now for the bad news.... I DO NOT repeat DO NOT recommend 2 PUPPIES unless you have an insane amount of patience and are home full time. One puppy is a HUGE amount of work.... 2 puppes and you will at one point seriously contemplate shooting one of them!!! LOL They like to both do terrible puppy things on an opposite schedule so that you never have a break from puppy antics for about 2 years!!!! :hair: :hair: :GAAH: 

I however would HIGHLY recommend an already proven young adult LGD to go with your puppy. There are sooooooooo many awesome LGD's out there right now that have just been dumped and abandoned because people are loosing everything and no longer have their farms. Soooo get a cute little puppy and then save a life that needs saving.... Trust me you won't regret it. WHere are you located... I can help you get in touch with the LGD rescue EVALUATORS in your area. You don't just want ANY adult.... make sure it has been properly evaluated by someone who knows what they are talking about! 

Oh and definitely get a male/female pair.... make sure the male is neutered by 6 months of age or you WILL regret that.... you don't want your first LGD to be an intact male constantly testing your authority... plus neutered males work MUCH harder. 
Good Luck!


----------



## mrs. lam

Jess,

I live in Alabama and need help locating a female adult. I found a couple on Petfinder, but they are going as pets. (very nice lady though) Do you know anyone in this area? Grumpy will be nuetered shortly and I would love to get a Happy to go with him. Maybe that will help boost his confidence.

Has anyone had one that wouldn't wag it's tail or play with chew toys? I'm stumped as to how to make him happy and now I'm not going to hurt him.


----------



## goinggoaty

mrs.lam I have adopted all of my dogs but my most recent the Bloodhound was the oldest when I got him he was 1 to 1 1/2 he had obviously been treated pretty harshly prior to coming to us, things like raising your hand to throw a ball would make him cringe run away and shake in fear he is terrified of the hose probably been disciplined with water and there are still times when he gets freaked out and runs to hide but he has become more and more trusting as time goes by. He doesn't run in fear when I throw a toy for him anymore and we're working on the hose fear litlle by little he's coming around. He even gets excited when we get home now. He finally has one for longer than a couple months he has had over 7 homes at his young age. So I think with time your guy will come around and a friend might really help because we already had two boys at home when we brought him home and him watching them love on us helped assure him everything was ok.


----------



## sound4hound

I could never have just one dog. I have a Pyr cross and a new puppy crossed with I don't know what that are outside dogs. I have 3 basset hounds inside plus a dobie mix. I recently read that a coyote might go after one dog, but even a pack of coyotes won't usually go after 2 dogs.


----------



## myfainters

mrs. lam said:


> Jess,
> 
> I live in Alabama and need help locating a female adult. I found a couple on Petfinder, but they are going as pets. (very nice lady though) Do you know anyone in this area? Grumpy will be nuetered shortly and I would love to get a Happy to go with him. Maybe that will help boost his confidence.
> 
> Has anyone had one that wouldn't wag it's tail or play with chew toys? I'm stumped as to how to make him happy and now I'm not going to hurt him.


I don't know if she is still selling any of her LGD's but Sharon had some great proven LGD's available.... she is in Alabama.... try www.goatspot.com If she has any available they should be on either the for sale page or her dogs page.


----------



## mrs. lam

Thanks Jess. The page won't load for me. Old computer. Grumpy is out with the goats now and is much happier!  

Gina


----------



## MrKamir

we raised anatolians. the first 2 we got were brother and sister at 4 months old. yes, it was a hassle at first disiplining them to behave not to mess with the kidding. the male wanted to lick the babies dry and mama goats would reject their babies. lots of bottle feeding those days. we learned as we went along learning to pen up the mama so the dogs would leave them alone. now they are older and wiser. awesome dogs. we fixed sister and left brother intact. we ended up getting a 11 week old puppy and breed her to the male when she was old enough to breed. never had any problems having two females. i wouldn't recommend two males. they all play with each other but ready to defend. they work very well together. one time one of the females spotted a rattle snake in the stall and kept all the goats and her 10 puppies out til i went outside to see what all the comotion was about. i got the neighbor over there to shot the snake. very wise dogs. We sold all our puppies. lost one leaving this weekend.


----------

